# Walnut Score



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice pile of Walnut I was able to score this week. Around 1000+ bf in logs 16" to 36" diameter. Gotta move them to the mill now but the work will be worth it.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Alright you made me do it...I wasn't going to log in and have a quick viewing tonight....BUT NO, YOU have to post those AWESOME logs to harrass ME :furious::blink::huh::laughing::laughing: Now I'm late for my BEAUTY rest and HOW do I need it!!!

Congrats!!! I can't wait to see them sawn!!! Since you have that little saw:shifty::shifty: just roll those big uns on down my way!! LOL


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

That is not fair, but it would be a long roll to TN for me and Tim.


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

Great score. Looks like you're taking good care of the logs. Hope they're hardware-free. Plans for the lumber?


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Not so sure on how I'm going to cut yet.Probably the smaller logs will be mostly 4/4 and 5/4 lumber. The big ones 20" and up will probably end up as 8/4 or 12/4 material. Mostly depends on what they look like when I open them up.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Allen, I just sent you a PM, please look for it.

Thank You my fiend, I'm the football guy in Indy.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Walnut*

Here is a piece I made from a slab of walnut purchased from Allen a few months ago.

Solid walnut, solid copper hand hammered lacing, over 200 hours.

Watco dark oil, wet sanded in oil with 1000 paper, 6-coats.

It is on display and in an art contest right now, I will know results a week from tomorrow Sunday 6-6-2015.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Smithbrother, Thanks for posting the football. I'm sure Allen will appreciate as I do, I always like to see pics of projects customers make from wood I've sawn also. 

The football is beautiful and finely finished. I wish you the best in the contest, keep us posted on the outcome.

Allen.....can't wait on those pics!!!! I'm working that overload schedule now (BUT I ain't COMPLAINING!!!) and had planned on sawing today...didn't happen:thumbdown::thumbdown:. Gotta re-organize some stacks at mill AD sheds...the body said rest... and I did good resting until having to go on a call (volunteer fire/rescue) at midnight...I'll try the horizontal rest again LOL!!!


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi Dale. That's some awesome work. I'll email you on your request. It's always great to see finished projects. Well done sir.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Both footballs came out of the same slab I purchased from Allen.

The one is called "THE BIRTH OF A FOOTBALL", it is one piece, NOT a ball glued to a live edge log. I hammered the copper walnut leaf, and the walnut is from our yard. 

Turning it was fun, way out of balance, but I kept changing weights to control such. 

The log ball and the locomotive in the back ground are both in an art show/contest as I write. I made the other pieces as well, NO KITS, NO PLANS, NO INSTRUCTION, I wing all pieces, I make one of a kind pieces, and don't duplicate. 

Dale in Indy


----------

